# New Engine Bay Pics!(Chrome Parts Lil Bling, Bling)



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I bought the Evolution-AutoDesign Chrome Engine Dress-Up Kit, the SouthWest AutoWorks Billet Battery Tie-Down, a Cool-Flex type chrome radiator hose and I sent some pieces to Jason (aka-thebigsadler) to get chromed(I would like to say thank you again Jason you da man! like you said the pieces came out mint) :wavey:

I made some mirrors out of some mirror repair kits I bought from Advance Auto Parts I just cut them out an put two pieces on my hood liner the two open spots on the hood.

Engine pieces before chroming
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_467_full.jpg

Engine pieces after chroming
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_459_full.jpg

Strut Tower Bolts.
Radiator Support Brackets.
Battery Tie-Down J-Bolts.
Hood Alarm Bracket.
Front Strut Tower Bar Brackets & Bolts.

All new pieces installed


















http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_462_full.jpg

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_460_full.jpg

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_461_full.jpg

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_464_full.jpg

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_463_full.jpg


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Dude! All I can say is you've done a real good job and thanks for sharing those ideas :thumbup:

What are those blue hoses? They look like household electrical wiring covers...wont they melt?

By the way, that's a lot of ground points


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *Dude! All I can say is you've done a real good job and thanks for sharing those ideas :thumbup:
> 
> What are those blue hoses? They look like household electrical wiring covers...wont they melt?
> 
> By the way, that's a lot of ground points  *



thanks for the compliment..

it is wire loom loom..I have had it in my engine bay for 3 years and has not melted...

http://www.jcwsportcompact.com/weba...=1702&catalogId=10102&langId=-1&storeId=10101


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info man! 

nice battery terminals too. Gotta love all those details.
by the way, you've got one clean engine bay...

This I gotta do too....


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Another set of questions...if it's aight with you.

1. How did you put those looms on?Did you cut the loom in half then wrap them around the hose or did you take off the hose,put it inside the loom and reinstalled it?

2.How long did it take to get your parts chromed? A few hours?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *Another set of questions...if it's aight with you.
> 
> 1. How did you put those looms on?Did you cut the loom in half then wrap them around the hose or did you take off the hose,put it inside the loom and reinstalled it?
> 
> 2.How long did it take to get your parts chromed? A few hours? *



1. The loom is already split it slides over the existing wiring just like factory black loom does.

2. I sent the parts off to a chroming company they cleaned, polished then dipped them.

I don't mind questions....


----------

